# Ruger - 1 year ago.



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

It was one year ago today that we had to send Rugar to The Bridge. For a large, black dog, it was surprising how many people just loved him to death. 
A couple of months after we had lost Rocky from a seizure disorder, we talked about finding another rescue dog. Since Audrey and I both like black dogs and German Shepherds, and it seems that black dogs in shelters are the hardest ones to adopt, we started looking for a black shepherd or shepherd like dog to rescue. Through the course of our search, we found Ruger at rescue/shelter in Iowa. (About 3 hours from where we live)
I tried to "sneak" off to pick up Ruger and surprise my wife. (At the time, she was working nights and got home at 6:30 am. She had the next night off and I was off for 4 days so my plan was to run down as soon as she went to bed, get Ruger, and be home before she woke up)
It didn't work out that way, she caught me and I had to tell her my plan. She skipped sleeping and came with me.
From the second we walked into the shelter, Ruger was "her" dog. We went out into the back fenced in play area and waited. Ruger came out, walked to me, sniffed me, took a treat and then went right over to Audrey, sat down on her feet and waited for the lovin' to start. He listened to her right off and walked for her on a leash with no problem. 
The shelter volunteers couldnt' believe he was being so calm and not pulling like crazy. Ruger had come to them as a stray, lousy with worms/ticks/fleas, 25 lbs light and had no manners. Tried to pull your arm off if you walked him on a leash. They had been able to do some basic OB with him and housebreak him.
We had submitted all the paperwork ahead of time to adopt him and had been approved. All we had to do was to wait for his final vet exam and shots. (Ruger had been neutered 5 days earlier so the vet wanted to check him before we left) We also waited for his microchip to be placed.
(We also got Gunnar the same day when a volunteer came into the room with a bannana box full of 5 GSD puppies that had just turned 8 weeks old-another story)
The only problem we had was getting Ruger into our car. The volunteer told us that the last (and probably only) car ride he'd ever had was to go and get fixed. Ruger wouldn't get in the car for me. Audrey came over, got in the back seat and called him.............he hopped right in and lay down on his blanket.

For the time we got to know him, Ruger was an AWESOME dog. Never had an accident inside and never once chewed anything he shouldn't have chewed. He was a treat to work with and just loved to please you. He was also a wonderful big brother to Gunnar. I used to sit back and be amazed at how much young pups soak up from an older dog "showing them the ropes".
My mom, a lifelong horse and dog person (don't know why dog and horse people go together like that) always said that Ruger had the wisest eyes she had ever seen on a dog.

We only got to keep Ruger for about 3 years. About 2 years after we got him, he began developing seizures and they got progressively worse. We did a variety of things to help make his life better, but the seizures just got too bad, too frequent and too long in duration. We were at a point where any further meds would have made him a zombie and we didn't want to put him through that.
We took Ruger to his favorite dog park for about 3 hours of running/playing/swimming with Gunnar and his other buddies. Then he got a couple of McDonalds cheeseburgers and vanilla shake.
After a long rest, we went to the farm where he got some more play, swimming and "working" sheep. (Running around outside the pens and pretending he was herding)
Gunnar was with him the whole day and then we went to our vet's office on the way home. Our vet is wonderful and at their office, they have a room that the don't use for appointments, it's a larger "lounge" type room that they use for this kind of thing. He was sedated ahead of time and got lots of lovin' from the people at the office, Audrey and I and his best buddy, Gunnar was right there with him at the end. I felt different about letting him go. I was sad, of course, but I was also at peace with it. I know he was a stray for a long time and I think that took a toll on him and I know the seizures took a huge toll on him. As they got worse, it just seemed to take more spark out of him. If you really knew him well, you could see it. He always had a kiss for people who came to visit and his tail never quit going, but I think some days it was tough. In a strange way, I felt at peace and that he was ready and let us know. 
I miss him like crazy, but for some reason I'm not "that kind of sad" about it. His demons are now his sheep and he can play with them and chase them on his terms.
He's at The Bridge now, with all the other dogs from our pack, chasing sheep, swimming and waiting for us to join him.
Lots of times I'll see Gunnar doing something and think "that's exactly how Ruger did that, I'll bet you learned that from him".

:rip: Ruger..........run free buddy.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you for telling the story of Ruger. He's sounds like he was a wonderful dog even though your time with him was short he will be in your heart always. 

He was a beautiful boy as well. I have always loves black dogs too. I will never understand why that in shelters they say the black ones aren't adopted as much as other colors. I love the black dogs. We have owned several and there will be many more in the coming yrs.

R.I.P. Ruger


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i need a tissue now. great story. Sorry you guys got so little time with him. He was a handsome boy. he sounds like a great dog.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

That was a very loving story and tribute for your dear friend Ruger. His memories will always be with you and as you said he will be waiting for you at the bridge someday. Run free handsome boy.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

What a great story, I had to held the tears.  May he rest in peace.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

And of course, last night my wife saw this in the URGENT section. Really made me think and is tempted.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/156284-lawrenceville-ga-14229-2010-blk-yf.html


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she's a beauty. go for it! its a sign....


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/156324-appeal-gsds-death-row-la-area-shelters.html


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I know. I've already had a PM about transport. We can't do anything for a week right now.
Sister in law is supposed to have her baby any minute now and Audrey has a surgery scheduled for Monday. (Nothing serious, but she'll be in the hospital overnight)
We're boarding Cass and Gunnar with our friend Tracy and Chrissy is going to another foster family for a few days.
I can't get much set up until next Wednesday and then have to drive. I'm trying to work out something. Even if she could be pulled and fostered for a couple of days, I'll drive to Georgia if I have to. Driving don't mean a thing to me.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

So are you going to get that beautiful girl?? I hope you do. I can't get another dog right now until Jamie is older, but I saw her too and loved her also. Please keep us updated on her.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

If we can put everything together and the timing works, I'd say yes, but there are a lot of plates spinning right now so we'll have to see.


----------



## HollyAnn (Jun 10, 2006)

Happy he is at peace


----------



## duttlyn (Mar 30, 2011)

It brought tears to my eyes thinking of him running around and playing at the bridge waiting for you. He was a beautiful boy and so lucky to have found you.

RIP Ruger.


----------

